# Depersonalization - Fact or Fiction



## Draith

I found this article today from searching "Cortisol Depersonalization"
http://ezinearticles.com/?Depersonalization---Fact-Or-Fiction?&id=1385287

*Depersonalization - Fact Or Fiction?*

There is quite a bit of misinformation floating around the internet when it comes to depersonalization and unfortunately most of it actually serves to prolong the sensation of depersonalization/derealization for the majority who fall prey to it.

*Definition:*

Depersonalization is the feeling of unreality due to prolonged anxiety, stress and fear. 
Derealization is the strange or unfamiliar sensation experienced when looking at familiar surroundings.

Both are products of a tired mind, and not considered an illness. There are specific approaches which serve to fully eliminate these anxiety related experiences. Through a natural approach one is able to fully obliterate these intrusions and move forward with their life.

*Here are the facts about depersonalization.*

- Depersonalization is not a mental illness and therefore does NOT have to be treated as one. 
- Depersonalization is created out of extreme levels of anxiety. 
- Sleep deprivation, marijuana and other recreational drug use, alcohol, caffeine and minocycline may create symptoms of depersonalization. 
- Depression, Anxiety and Stress may create symptoms of depersonalization due to increasing cortisol levels and decreasing serotonin levels.

*Specific Treatment:*

The individual's requirement is a general willingness and suspension of preconceived beliefs concerning depersonalization.

- Complete understanding of this disorder/sensation through proper explanation, hard facts not fiction. 
- Natural Methods do work and will eliminate depersonalization when properly followed. 
- Stress Relief through specific Behavioral Modification and correct use of Neutralizing Diet using whole foods (already in one's kitchen) lowers cortisol levels and boosts serotonin levels. 
- Specific Exercises boost serotonin, lower cortisol levels. 
- Attitude adjustment- Mindset adaptation. Retraining mind/body. 
- Alleviation of anxiety and depression (essential factor)- through behavioral modification, serotonin boosting diet and attitude adjustment. 
- Short term counseling sessions to jumpstart progress. 
- Restrictions of alcohol, caffeine, sugar excess and recreational drugs. 
- Discontinuation of unconscious self-sabotage habit through:

- Thought changing behavioral techniques

- Suspension of habitual internet surfing. Misinformation through Unsourced information.

- Suspension of doctor shopping leading to confusion and exhaustion.

In closing, it is essential to treat Depersonalization for what it is, rather than an illness. Incorrect approach and treatment is where the individual virtually falls into the spiral of confusion. Depersonalization is prolonged and frustration supercedes any form of permanent recovery.

The goal is to treat the source of the problem, which is anxiety and depression. There are specific methods and a definite approach to be strictly followed. When followed, the result is the elimination of depersonalization and a return to normalcy as one experienced before the interruption.

____________________________________________

Do not misunderstand this article. They are not saying that depersonalization is not a real problem. What they are saying is that it is an anxiety related experience. I think if you suffer from it you can easily say that it is. It is a scary experience but it is not the normal type of fear you feel. It is constant and exaggerated fear, that is anxiety. I can tell the difference because I used to have normal anxiety on the first day of school or work, but this type of anxiety is unhealthy, irrational, and way stronger. Normal anxiety is no where near as debilitating.

I feel that if you are having DP/DR and it is scary, then you have high anxiety. If you have DP/DR and you are not scared about it, you just feel spaced out, well that would be very weird. So I feel that it is a symptom of anxiety, but I also feel that it is a problem in itself. The fact that sufferers of DP/DR obsess over it, perpetuates the anxiety they feel from it. So In a way it is a 'disorder', so I am not coming to this site to try and say its useless, it is very helpful and DP/DR is a real problem. But I feel that if the underlying anxiety is treated, that the DP/DR will go away, because the fear is gone.

I do not believe in taking medications, but I know some people have it way worse than I do, and sure sometimes they may need a take as needed pill to get through certain situations. But I do not think people should rely on drugs. There is no magic pill. Sure sometimes pills may 'fix' the problem, but I think that doesn't fix the underlying issues. That just treats symptoms. All I am saying is, to not automatically look for the easy way out, like taking a pill to make it all go away. Work on yourself, be positive, eat right, exercise, and most of all, Don't let the fear control you.


----------



## nabber

I read somewhere you can cure AIDS with an aspirin a day


----------



## never_giving_up

I would suggest therapy for anyone suffering from dp and wouldn't put a limit on the length of treatment. What I will be looking to treat when I find a good therapist is not the depersonalization per say but rather what caused it in the first place. This would essentially mean examining childhood trauma and the resulting negative anxiety provoking core beliefs that came from it. I think what a lot of us have in common is our issue with self-worth. As children we were often put in impossible situations where our opinions were regarded with little importance / value. Such an environment led us to have a tendency towards disassociating ourselves from our emotions as a way of protecting ourselves from further pain. I believe that it is by working on these things that we can make progress on achieving happy lives for the future.


----------



## pancake

oh wow. I feel cured already.








_All DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety_. What a pile.
Still, I guess there might be some good advice if you can see past the inconsistencies.
Wonder when that was published because at best it 's hopelessly out of date and at worst the woman is ignoring A LOT of recent studies.

DP/DR is on the dissociative spectrum by the way, not with the anxiety disorders. From what I've read about it IMO that 's right where it belongs.


----------



## Draith

pancake said:


> oh wow. I feel cured already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety_. What a pile.
> Still, I guess there might be some good advice if you can see past the inconsistencies.
> Wonder when that was published because at best it 's hopelessly out of date and at worst the woman is ignoring A LOT of recent studies.
> 
> DP/DR is on the dissociative spectrum by the way, not with the anxiety disorders. From what I've read about it IMO that 's right where it belongs.


Well I may be wrong. Maybe it is not only caused by anxiety. I do know that DP/DR 'CAN' be a symptom of anxiety. I think in my case it is because it was accompanied by agoraphobia, panic attacks, and fear of being alone and such. My whole DP/DR experience is surrounded by fear which I interpret as anxiety.


----------



## sonnl

i dont see what all the sarcasm is for, this article is pretty dead on.


----------



## pancake

sonnl said:


> i dont see what all the sarcasm is for, this article is pretty dead on.


Dead on for some of you guys. But it 's a right slap in the face for those of us who do not experience DP/DR as a symptom of anxiety but as a disorder in its own right the existence of which the article denies.


----------



## sonnl

so how else do you get dp?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I think the truth of the matter is we all experience DP/DR for different reasons.  While it may be "anxiety" that is the root behind it all, treating anxiety doesn't just mean taking deep breaths for many of us. I can see where pancake is coming from.


----------



## never_giving_up

pancake said:


> Dead on for some of you guys. But it 's a right slap in the face for those of us who do not experience DP/DR as a symptom of anxiety but as a disorder in its own right the existence of which the article denies.


I suffered from extreme anxiety in the past and then developed dp, which now exists as its own individual problem to deal with. The root cause of my dp however was in anxiety / low self-worth issues / dissociative tendencies.

I am intrigued to hear about your experience of dp. How did it start for you? Have you gone through much therapy to find the cause? Do you see dp as a biological disorder? I would like to gather as much information as possible so I can gain a greater understanding of this disorder and how it can come into existence for different people. I thank you for your time


----------



## junkinmahcranium

pancake said:


> Dead on for some of you guys. But it 's a right slap in the face for those of us who do not experience DP/DR as a symptom of anxiety but as a disorder in its own right the existence of which the article denies.


exactly. let's put the writer of the article in my position for a millisecond and i bet she'll be looking at dp/dr with new eyes.


----------



## pancake

I just don't think trauma, which is one of the main causes for dissociation, is synonymous with anxiety.

It is the part of the article where DP/DR is reduced to a symptom alone I so storngly disagree with. 
However, I agree DP/DR can be a symptom of anxiety disorders and anxiety disorders can cause DPD.

I can't remember far enough back to say with any certainty how this started for me. Most likely physical issues when I was about two got me into the habit. A single stressful event or a prolonged period of stress is the cause for many. Even if there is anxiety, that does not constitute an anxiety disorder if there was legitimate reason to be anxious at the time.

Not being overly anxious myself there is no anxiety issue to tackle for me. If anxiety is the only cause, I am cured already.

As for treatment: I haven't been in treatment in over ten years. When I was I was diagnosed with depression featuring DP/DR as symptoms. This was the 90s so DPD wasn't really diagnosed. It was viewed as portrayed in the article: Purely as a symptom of other disorders (which is another reason why this article feels like such a step backwards).

In hindight and having read a lot of the literature in the meantime I disagree with the diagnosis that was made back then. Still, while I did ommit a number of my dissociative symptoms out of fear of being sectioned (which I nearly was) I was honest about any anxieties etc. I was assured that I do not fill the criteria for any anxiety disorders and having read up more since I don't personally think I do either.

Therapy wasn't for me and my experience with pharmaceuticals was horrendous. I make do but having had this all my life I can't help but take the author's harsh dismissal of DP/DR as a passing problem that 's easily shaken off a little personally.


----------



## Guest

Ah, I love pulling this out of mothballs.

#1. Any condition is an illness/disorder/syndrome when it interferes with social or occupational functioning. That would be psychiatric/neurological or any other "physical illness." I consider mental illness a physical illness.

#2. No one would be researching something since the late 1800s if it didn't exist. It was originally researched in re: deja-vu, jamais-vu, and other perceptual distortions. Neurologists are very aware of DP/DR in a variety of patients. EXISTING ALONE.

#3. DP/DR can occur in many neurological disorders such as stroke, migraine, epilepsy, brain tumors, head trauma, and most of the mental/neurological psychiatric disorders. Anxiety is often a part of other mental disorders, so this isn't surprising. An individual with schizophrenia can have panic, OCD, and DP/DR, all CO-EXISTING with part of the main diagnosis of schizophrenia.

See below for facts on DP from the Merck Manual which is similar to the DSM-IV, now being revised into the DSM 5 wherein criteria will be changed to clearly indicated that DP/DR can be its OWN disorder, COMORBID with other disorders.

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec15/ch197/ch197b.html?qt=Dissociative%20Disorders&alt=sh

*DP from the Merck Manual.*
*"About 20 to 40% of the general population have had a transient experience of depersonalization,* frequently occurring in connection with life-threatening danger, acute drug intoxication (marijuana, hallucinogens, ketamine, Ecstasy), sensory deprivation, or sleep deprivation.

Depersonalization can also occur as a symptom in many other mental disorders as well as in physical disorders such as seizure disorders (ictal or postictal).

*When depersonalization occurs independently of other mental or physical disorders and is persistent or recurrent, depersonalization disorder is present. It is estimated to occur in about 2% of the general population.*

Please read the most current research, and the best, in the new medical textbook, *Depersonalization: A New Look At A Neglected Syndrome*, by Mauricio Sierra, M.D., Ph.D. - 2009? or 2010, sorry. He has been researching DP/DR at the I.O.P. in London for about 20 years.

Also read *A Brief Tour of Human Consciousness*, by V.S. Ramachandran, M.D., Ph.D.

As noteed by someone else here *ALL illnesses occur on a spectrum -- mental and physical.*

I personally have chronic 24/7, DP/DR, 365 days a year, even in my dreams. It is at a "controlled level" ... I have memories of it from age 4/5. I am now 51 years old. I lived for years WITHOUT THE INTERNET and never knew I was not alone. I was initially told at age 15 (by an M.D. Psychiatrist) that my DP/DR were incurable though I was diagnosed immediately with severe anxiety and depression.

I now take medication for Clinical Depression, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, and Depersonalization Disorder. I have some minor OC traits -- moreso as a child. My DP/DR and anxiety were horrible as a child and through about age 30.

DP is listed under *Dissociative Disorders* (which can also be induced when you poke around in someone's brain during mandatory surgery). These are also listed in the International Classifaction of Medical Disorders ICD (forgot the darned full name).

http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec15/ch197/ch197a.html

1. Depersonalization Disorder (as common as schizophrenia in the general population, though rarely discussed and relegated to "secondary symptom" status). This includes derealization, though Derealization can also be considered as a separate condition.

1a. Derealization

2. Dissociative Amnesia

3. Dissociative Fugue (very rare)

4. Dissociative Identity Disorder (formerly MPD) and not clearly understood.

Also see Marlene Steinberg's book, *The Strager in The Mirror,* which breaks these dissociative disorders down into very detailed, individual experiences. You must read the ENTIRE book, not sections to get a full understanding of DISSOCIATION.
-------------------
Also, I fit a specific profile of coming from a severely abuse family, with a predisposition to being overly sensitive/vigilant. I have never taken a rec drug.

*The true cause of this is poorly understood, but it seems to possibly be "being stuck in fight/flight mode" -- but it does NOT have to be associated with anxiety. It is a perceptual distortion.*

See my website: http://www.dreamchild.net
I also have breast cancer (surgery 8/18/10), and my DP/DR right now are more difficult to deal with than the despair I have about that. I fear the medications I have to take for that will exacerbate all of my symptoms. The medication/Tamoxifen I MUST take for 5 years has anxiety and depression as a side effect. The bottle is sitting on the desk here. First pill tomorrow. I'm scared s$%&[email protected] ... of worsening of my psychiatric symptoms.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest

"Anxiety Busters" is also soliciting clients. You get a free phone call. No one can diagnose anyone over the phone. Curious what the treatment is and how much you pay for it. It also wouldn't be covered by insurance.

*"Depersonalization Cure Program
Immediate Telephone Counseling Sessions and Support
Toll-Free: 1-800-670-HOPE
Free 10 minute initial phone session. We Welcome Your Calls
Live Online Counseling Now Available"*


----------



## pancake

Dreamer, you're a fact wielding superhero









All the best for your first course of meds tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much. And for your emotional support.


----------



## never_giving_up

After re-reading the article I do see it is very flawed. While the writer warns of unsourced material he himself sources nothing at all!


----------



## brayanfraser

Depersonalization is the feeling of unreality due to prolonged stress anxiety and fear. Derealization is unknown or strange sensation experienced when looking at a family atmosphere.


----------

